# The  Pillars of the Earth Ken Follett



## jollyjacktar (7 Aug 2010)

Has anyone else watched this adaptation of the Ken Follett novel?  I have read this book several times now and so far have enjoyed the mini-series.

http://www.themovienetwork.ca/series/pillarsoftheearth/?ext_id=Google_Pillars-of-the-earth


----------



## Rifleman62 (7 Aug 2010)

I have PVR'd  the five showen so far, awaiting a chance to watch.


----------



## Pieman (7 Aug 2010)

Watched the first two episodes of this, loved it.  Well done, and follows the book fairly close, from what I can remember of it. Have not read the book in years. It is a very hard book to turn into a film,  since it is such a long book.

I like the actors they picked for Tom and Prior Phillip.  William is also well played.

Pillars of the Earth is my all time favourite novel, the only book I have read more than once. After watching this, I may have to read it again.

Some big bloody battles should be in the later episodes. Going to be fun to watch.


----------



## Alea (8 Aug 2010)

I read this book about 4 years ago... and I've been giving it as gifts ever since. I loved it. Didn't even know there was a movie made of it 

Alea


----------



## REDinstaller (8 Aug 2010)

Wow, I was given this book about 15yrs ago by my uncle. It was a fascinating read back then, I always wondered what it would be like on film.


----------



## Rifleman62 (8 Aug 2010)

There are eight episodes in the series. Additionally, there was a five minute segment on the making of the series.

Ken Follett was interviewed. 

Web Page: http://www.the-pillars-of-the-earth.tv/


----------



## BernDawg (8 Aug 2010)

Unfortunately some of us have to wait until it's on basic cable.... 

I loved the book and the sequel, World Without End, was almost as good.


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Aug 2010)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Unfortunately some of us have to wait until it's on basic cable....
> 
> I loved the book and the sequel, World Without End, was almost as good.



Pirate Bay,  if you're so inclined has up to episode 4 so far.  World Without End would be great to see too if it could be as good as this is turning out to be.


----------



## BernDawg (8 Aug 2010)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Pirate Bay,  if you're so inclined has up to episode 4 so far.  World Without End would be great to see too if it could be as good as this is turning out to be.



I'm gonna check that out, thanks!


----------



## Pieman (5 Oct 2010)

I have enjoyed the series (I have not seen all the episodes yet) 

However, I find the story line moves very fast. I know the significance of what is happening, because I read the book. I don't know the impact this series would have on someone who had not read it. Things come across as very thin in the story line.

Wondering what other people here think about it.


----------



## ModlrMike (5 Oct 2010)

I watched the whole series. I thought it was very well done.


----------



## Bluebulldog (5 Oct 2010)

I really enjoyed the book, and thought the miniseries was well done.

Now I'm really looking forward to the film adaptation of George R.R. Martins "Game of Thrones".


----------



## dangerboy (5 Oct 2010)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> Now I'm really looking forward to the film adaptation of George R.R. Martins "Game of Thrones".



I will be happy if he just finishes and releases the next book in the series.


----------



## Bluebulldog (5 Oct 2010)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> I will be happy if he just finishes and releases the next book in the series.



Yes...this drawing things out over 15 years is a bit much LOL.


----------

